# Help removing the plastic trim from an aquarium



## Jonas35 (May 31, 2009)

Anyone have any good tips on how to remove the plastic rim from an aquarium? I have a 55 gallon tank that I want to remove my front pane of glass so I can install a sliding front door. To remove the glass I need to take off the plastic rim from the top and bottom before I can access the glass. I'm thinking I'll just have to carefully and slowly work a knife around the edges until I separate enough of the silicone from the glass but I wanted to see if anyone had any "tricks of the trade" for that. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

using a knife will probably not work. i have tried that sort of thing. usually at least for the top is inset. you could try to cut/saw it at the corner and sort of pull it off.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think Doug gives a 'how to' in this thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/75674-cracked-viv-repair.html


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Lots of new razor blades and a pack of patience will go a long way. Its a good tip to cut segments out rather than trying to get the whole frame off. Also make sure to keep the blade flushed with the surfaces otherwise youll scratch glass. Good luck and dont give up! Make it a week long project.


----------



## Jonas35 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you all for the input, I appreciate it


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I broke my glass door today. Use a tool like this to get between the silicone and the plastic. It is a life saver.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I've used an old strong 6" kitchen knife. you just want to find something that has a good handle and dont mind ruining.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm telling you, try cutting a curve into a flexible putty knife, as shown in my thread that Kris linked. Try it and you'll wonder why the heck they don't sell them that way!


----------



## Jonas35 (May 31, 2009)

Just an update for all those who helped with advice, I did manage to get the front pane of glass out. I ended up removing the aquarium frame after chipping a few small pieces of glass trying to remove the pane with the frame intact. The end product still looks nice and the chips are up at the top where I will be installing a new frame later on once the doors are installed. Once again thanks for the help!


----------

